# anyone taking lexapro?



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi just wondering if any of you with ibs and anxiety are taking lexapro. this is my first time taking it and curious to see if any of you are experiencing any type of side effects so i can be aware of them .thanks


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

I started taking Lexapro in the early summer. I had side effects for the first 2 weeks or so but they all went away. I have been on many antidepressants and like Lexapro the best. I still have IBS C but do feel better. Aniexty is under control and depression is too. Hope it works well for you too.


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

I took Lexapro about 2 weeks ago. I took one 10 mg pill and I felt so strange. I couldn't sleep or anything! I'm thinking of trying it again, but just half of the pill.


----------

